# Feet turned out



## Guest (Feb 21, 2011)

I've noticed McKenzie's front feet turn out a little bit. Is this bad in a Westie? According to the breed standard 'feet may properly be turned out slightly' but then I came across a thing on google called 'eastie westie'. Does anyone know anything about this?

I don't really mind so long as it's not going to do her any harm. I guess I sometimes overreact about things because of my doubts about her breeding. I did my research and thought I had a great breeder (KC accredited etc) but recently things I've read on here about breeders have rung alarm bells. But so far she's had no problems, albiet she is a little small.


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

I know with my breed, if a dogs feet are turned out, they won't make it in the ring.

To be honest, I'm not sure whether there would be any health issues, unless they are majorly turned out.


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

If she has turned out feet and shorter bowed legs than normal for her breed it could be Condroplasia.

My JRT has Condroplasia and it's quite common in English JRTs. It doesn't effect her quality of life or restrict her in any way. I'm not sure if Westies can get it, but I have seen Springers, Staffies, and a Malamute with it.


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

McKenzie said:


> I've noticed McKenzie's front feet turn out a little bit. Is this bad in a Westie? According to the breed standard 'feet may properly be turned out slightly' but then I came across a thing on google called 'eastie westie'. Does anyone know anything about this?
> 
> I don't really mind so long as it's not going to do her any harm. I guess I sometimes overreact about things because of my doubts about her breeding. I did my research and thought I had a great breeder (KC accredited etc) but recently things I've read on here about breeders have rung alarm bells. But so far she's had no problems, albiet she is a little small.


Whats considered a fault in the breed standard and in the show ring,doesnt necessarily mean there is anything wrong with the dog. My Mals got an incorrect tail set for example, that wouldnt get him far in the showring, but there is nothing wrong with it health wise. My sammy didnt have a perfect bite for the showring, but again there was nothing that meant it wasnt healthy or would do him any harm. If its very very slight them I wouldnt worry too much. But if you are in any doubt and worried about it, then just get the vet to have a look and examine his front leg joints.


----------



## WeimyLady (Jan 3, 2010)

Queen Annes legs...

Google it, it shouldn't really be a problem for the dog. It is a conformational fault for most breeds though.


----------



## Bijou (Aug 26, 2009)

...could just be that she gone 'down on her pasterns ' try lots of road walking to strengthen them ...


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone. It's only very slight so I'm sure it's probably fine and I have no intention to show her! Just being a paranoid mummy again I think. I'd love her no matter what!


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Bobbys are very slightly think its just smaller breeds with little legs


----------

